# Pgs Close Up Of The '17'



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont think Ive posted this yet, Paul took some shots of my '17' for John Abraxas, I think this one is great


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

Great! shot indeed...

QUALITY ! both watch and the image


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's a cracker!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Every time I wear my `17` I`m impressed by its quality


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'd forgot all about them Jase, do you want the rest posting


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I'd forgot all about them Jase, do you want the rest posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are as good as that one Paul I`m sure we`d all like to see them


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Go for it Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Cool picture Paul







Wish all mine came out like that ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

These are the rest, I took them for John Abraxa as he wanted some with a green nato.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Excellent Paul


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I spotted this one for sale and not sure if Roy ever owned up to this or not:




































I still think the RLT17 is nicer though


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Actually this complete dial style including hands can be traced back to before WWI if not possibly the late 19th century, and was originally used on pocket watches from a number of different watch makers.









It seems to have remained popular at least up until the 1940`s if not beyond.









Z.M. Wesolowski in his book Military Timepieces has photographs of a number of both pocket and wristwatches using identical or very close copies of this dial:wink2:


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Xantiagib said:


> ←
> ​


cool seconds hand though


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well spotted Chris, thats a nice touch


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Actually this complete dial style including hands can be traced back to before WWI if not possibly the late 19th century, and was originally used on pocket watches from a number of different watch makers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely. I also found this one classed as 'Pre 1914 Military' . I am giving you the blurb as found which I feel goes some way into explaining the proposition.












> Well what do we make of this?? Its got all the conventional features of a much later piece yet set in a transitional way. Very unusual you will agree. Early cylinder movement, probably quite an important watch as it set the scene for the dials of later models.


Personally I can go as far as to say that the primary reason for the adoption of this dial is *the lume*.

Any excuse for a piccy ...










The No7 yesterday.

john


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one John









Although there are other watches of this style available I do feel the *`RLT Watch Co. England`* logo on the `17` makes it stand head and shoulders above the rest, for its look and also for the quality/service it stands for









Re the `Pre 1914 Military`, an interesting idea









I wonder if a `17` could be converted to that orientation by fitting a UT 6497 instead of the 6498









Is that a cry of *`Oh no not one of his crazy ideas again!!!`* I hear coming from Bridlington?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Oh no not one of his crazy ideas again!!!`


There will be more words in that Mac....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Oh no not one of his crazy ideas again!!!`
> 
> 
> There will be more words in that Mac....
> ...


 You mean something like...



> *"*%&$Â£(*"Â£!!! ,Â Â *^(%!!Â Â %$^Â£**&^($%!!! "Â£),Â Â Â (*&^%%+$ 6x9=42 %*$&!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Of course Roy never said anything like that









He`s far too polite


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice one John
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to know the history of the RLT-17 - who designed it, where it was made etc. I'm very pleased with mine; it was a hard choice between it and the RTL/4, but I can only afford one dress watch at the moment, and I am not a collector (hence the name).

I'd better do a proper FP on the general forum soon, but first, back to work!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome to RLT in denial

What is that avatar?


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

pg tips said:


> welcome to RLT in denial
> 
> What is that avatar?
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Covered in my 'proper' FP, but just in case; http://www.eclectech.com -- look for Posh Spider amongst the animals ... no significance, I just like it!


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

I found this lovely ad.

john


----------



## Pete Fiandra (Aug 26, 2005)

in_denial said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one John
> ...


Take a look at this. Look familiar?









http://www.unitas.netfirms.com/new_64s.htm


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it does that is the O&W Clubmaster which was in production a few years ago.

I asked O&W if they could make some more and they were not interested so I made one to supply the demand from customers. There are several messages on here explaining this.









Welcome to the forum,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Pete, yep its very familiar, there were a lot of forum members who were interested in the O+W but its a discontinued model....Roy asked O+W if they would make some more but they declined, so Roy made a RLT 'version'...









There is a topic somewhere discussing how the RLT17 was 'born'


----------



## Pete Fiandra (Aug 26, 2005)

Roy said:


> Yes it does that is the O&W Clubmaster which was in production a few years ago.
> 
> I asked O&W if they could make some more and they were not interested so I made one to supply the demand from customers. There are several messages on here explaining this.
> 
> ...


I was one of those guys looking for a Clubmaster, hard to find. I like your rendition better.







Nicer movement decoration. I purchased a 17 from you a couple of months ago and installed a 3.2mm thick brushed mesh from Lone Star Watches. It's absolutely gorgious.







If I get a chance I'll post some pics. You really have some nice stuff.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Pete, look forward to seeing some pics if you can.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

I used this picture earlier today to correct myself that these hands contrary to (modern) popular belief are not called 'cathedral' but 'squelette', which means 'skeleton', another correct term for them.










Enjoy the pic. Thanks Jason.

john


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

Don't you just love Blue Angel?

I sure do, I've seen some wonderful pictures of vintage watches on there and been able to find out how much my Hamilton Trent cost when new.









$79.99 in 1955 in the USA.









I was one year old then and a Dollar (US) was worth about seven bob. The Trent probably cost Â£27 in real terms but what did it cost after import duty and purchase tax.?

Maybe 35 quid? Who knows?

That was a hell of a lot of money for a worker in the UK, maybe 2 months wages or more.

It may equate to a current value of at least Â£400.









Makes you think.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Stan said:


> John,
> 
> Don't you just love Blue Angel?
> 
> .......................


What is Blue Angel?

john


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Love that top down shot John, thanks for posting


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello all.

I recently ordered a "17" after stumbling onto the site while I was looking for a watch that fit my taste. I looked at the pics and "WOW" was the first thing that came to mind. Glad there was at least 1 left. I may order a different model of RLT to use as a daily use watch in the near future.

I'm also looking for a good "beater" watch that can actually take a beating. I'm eyeing a Junker JU-52 or a Vostok Europe Arkitka for this job.

You guys should take pictures for Roy, The one on his site just doesn't cut it like the ones this group posted.

Sitting here eagerly awaiting the 17's arrival,

Jim


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

abraxas said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > John,
> ...


The site you nicked that picture from.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done for ordering the '17' Jim, welcome to the forum, you wont be dissapointed, its a great watch.....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Smitty said:


> You guys should take pictures for Roy, The one on his site just doesn't cut it like the ones this group posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why he puts a link to the reviews on the sales page









Although i just noticed there's no link for the 17







so well done for finding us.

No seriously Roy knows he can use our pics if needed but he's a busy man.

Congrats on the 17. & welcome to the







forum

As for a beater do you want qtz or auto? RLT6 a good option if you don't mind qtz (I have a qtz beater)


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Stan said:


> abraxas said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Which picture? If you referring to the top-down one of the RLT17 I took that myself (last Monday Bank Holiday) and I still have the other 3 of the sequence which I can email you if in doubt.

In the meantime ... What is Blue Angel please?

john


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

abraxas said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > abraxas said:
> ...


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome Guys.









PG, The "6" is on the list but was looking for something a bit different. The "9" is more like it. The 9 and the others I listed really aren't in the beater catagory as far as their price goes. I guess what I really mean by beater is I want a nice watch for a reasonable amount of money. Don't want to abuse the crap out of it but won't cry if it got a scratch or 2.

Thanks for the idea for a beater and any others you might have. I'm open to suggestions.

As not to hi-jack this thread anymore, I'll post a formal intro after I get the 17. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

Recieved my 17 today. Sweet! You are probably tired of hearing this but Thanks Roy! Nice work!

To keep with the subject of the thread, here's a pic.


----------

